# piedmont boat ramp



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

Wife just told me piedmont boat ramp at the marina will be closed april 13th & 14th. putting in house boats. anyone know if this is going to happen.thanks


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In many years of fishing Piedmont, I've never heard of them closing the ramp for this. They empty the parking lot of these boats every year. Might be a delay in launching. Unless this is something new.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve had to launch around them doing so several times, but have never seen them close the ramps. Maybe the Mrs. has other plans for you on those two dsys


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

thought you might be right about her having outher plans for me for those 2 days. plus I to have been fishing there many many years,never seen it closed. they only use one side of ramp and there is room for 2 lanches at once. So I just called the Marina and they said it will be CLOSED. girl said there might be a time late in the day it will open,said to use reynolds road ramp.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Clueless mwcd would close a boat ramp on a weekend.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Well after fishing the lake for decades plus I’ve never seen them close the ramp. For sure it is something new to me.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess I can see why. Just not on a weekend. Lot has been packed every day, and been getting worse earlier and earlier in the year. Pretty tough to move boats around. Exactly why they need better facilities (More parking, deeper ramp and marina) or maybe better use of their space. They need to find a better spot to store the house boats. Call MWCD and complain. The District gets $3,132,000 in tax assessment from our properties every year and this is how they treat us.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been there a few times in past years ,maybe its time for a new marina on the lake.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree... it's crazy









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

They closed it last year for same reason
There was a bass and a muskie tourney that weekend Reynolds road was a joke


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

U got to be kidding me. We have a saugeye Tournament that saturday at renolds ramp. Sounds like it's going to be a mess. There is no point in closing on a weekend. That is ridiculous.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pretty asinine to close the ramp on the weekend, in the spring, when people are itching to get out. Could have closed the ramp mid-week and most wouldn't have cared or even known. Far less traffic through the week then on the weekends, especially if its a nice weekend. Might be worth driving down to Reynolds Rd. ramp next weekend with a cooler of beer to watch the mayhem.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

F. Gump said “stupid is as stupid does”. I have had to navigate my way around them launching the house boats in the past, and had to park my trailer up on the hill. Never saw them close it though.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

As much as it sucks, they have to pander to the ones that are giving them money to dock there.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I understand that, but why on Earth would they do it on a weekend? They work all week. Why not do it on a day where the least amount of people would be effected from it? It's like most liberal thinking. Let's worry about us, or the small percentage of people. Instead of thinking about the majority and the most common sense. Enough complaining about it. We will just have to figure it out when the time gets there. I plan on getting there an hour early just to get a spot to park though lol.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I was thinking the labor to accomplish putting the boats in would be a lot more on weekends than through the work week. But who knows, maybe they don’t pay extra for weekends. I would be interested if that’s the case. If so, I’m really baffled!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Perhaps they use part time employees that have regular weekday jobs elsewhere? Whatever the reason, it causes considerable discontent for those of us that support them $ wise.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

could it be a joint effort job, owners and dnr knocking out the job, so not to bother others. the rest of the season.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

pkent said:


> Wife just told me piedmont boat ramp at the marina will be closed april 13th & 14th. putting in house boats. anyone know if this is going to happen.thanks


Yes


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Perhaps they use part time employees that have regular weekday jobs elsewhere? Whatever the reason, it causes considerable discontent for those of us that support them $ wise.


MWCD got 2.9 mil from royalties in December and they average well over a million per month, I think they can afford full time employees. MWCD just has the attitude of "We are the MWCD and your not"


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

If I recall right, and I may not be. The ODNR pays them for hunting and fishing rights. They've been a curious organization since their inseption. Kinda like a secret society in plan sight.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> could it be a joint effort job, owners and dnr knocking out the job, so not to bother others. the rest of the season.


ODNR has nothing to do with the operation of the marina or ramp, strictly the MWCD runs it. ODNR, us, pay the MWCD a lease fee so they can stock the lakes and enforce the game laws on the lake and surrounding properties


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Bad Bub said:


> I agree... it's crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice day for launching house boats.
Karma, Jerks.


----------

